# Livestrong Challenge San Jose



## Brian B. (Aug 12, 2007)

Are the roads closed to cars or will there be a lane open to just the riders? Or is it you just ride in the bike lane? How many people do this ride?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Livestrong*

I'm checking with organizers on the road closure plan, will let you know what I hear. I expect it will be a mix of rolling closure and sharing the road, depending on where on the route you are, but I'll confirm when I hear. 

Attendance is capped at 3500 (it is a first year event for San Jose so they played it safe) and I won't be at all surprised if they fill that, right now they're over 1000 for the ride. 

BTW we're a sponsor for the ride, check your mylivestrong page for registration to one of our pre-ride prep clinics if you are just getting started in cycling and want to learn some of the basics! 

Cheers,


----------



## Brian B. (Aug 12, 2007)

I emailed the organizers yesterday and within a couple hours they emailed me back.

"The course is not completely close. We will have one lane closed off for riders and at some points it will be completely closed. Our courses are very safe and we have plenty of police out there to monitor"

That sounds good to me. I only ride mt bikes and really don't like riding on the road with cars.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Please consider volunteering*

Hi everyone 

Just a reminder that the Livestrong Challenge is coming up in July and it is a great way to help raise money for the fight against cancer. So far the San Jose event has raised over half a million dollars. Very cool. 

As with all large ride events, volunteers are always needed. If you have an interest in helping out, either with registration & logistics on Saturday July 12 or at the ride itself on Sunday July 13, you can get all the info needed by clicking here: 

http://www.livestrongchallenge.org/site/c.frKPI1PAIoE/b.3935377/ 

Online registration for a volunteer spot is super easy and only takes a few minutes to see what the job entails, the exact times, etc. 

Cheers,


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*man*



Brian B. said:


> Are the roads closed to cars or will there be a lane open to just the riders? Or is it you just ride in the bike lane? How many people do this ride?


I hope they close Metcalf, otherwise it's gonna get ugly when the moto-cross fools (in manhood compensating pick-em-up trucks) start trying to get to their park.


----------



## Brian B. (Aug 12, 2007)

bigdeal said:


> I hope they close Metcalf, otherwise it's gonna get ugly when the moto-cross fools (in manhood compensating pick-em-up trucks) start trying to get to their park.


Actually I drive my truck with my dirt bike in the back to Metcalf quite often.


----------

